# Iapmo



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone here belong to an IAPMO chapter?

If so what do you like and dislike.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a seniors membership in IAPMO. I don't participate in the local chapters, but I get the newsletters from the So. Calif. and San Diego chapters. Looks like they have interesting meetings. They always have a speaker from Industry in to talk about issues, new products, training and education, etc.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I belong to this chapter, http://www.ccciapmo.org/. I generally like the speakers at the chapter meetings. But, because the chapter covers a fairly large geographic area, the meetings switch from a place close by me and one not so close. This is a factor in whether or not I can attend a meeting.


----------

